# Look what I spotted today!



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

That sure looks like a cruze diesel, nice to see them on the road now.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sure looks like the wheels.
2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel | Clean Diesel Car | Chevrolet

but you cannot build one on there site yet. puzzled


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That's what it is! Some lucky GM employee got to take it home for the night...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's what it is! Some lucky GM employee got to take it home for the night...


you should have gotten a picture of the diesel badge.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's what it is! Some lucky GM employee got to take it home for the night...


Not fair.

some people get all the luck.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> you should have gotten a picture of the diesel badge.


lol I should have talked to him too, but there's only so much I could do two lanes over at a red light...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> lol I should have talked to him too, but there's only so much I could do two lanes over at a red light...


Ohhh it looked like a parking lot, quick hands on the camera.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats why you follow him like a stalker for the sake of the forum LOL.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ohhh it looked like a parking lot, quick hands on the camera.


I was lucky it was already streaming Pandora from the cupholder, so I unplugged it quickly!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Dealership has 3 on order.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Not fair.
> 
> some people get all the luck.


Or they earn it! 

I used to work at the GM Proving Grounds. I miss it so freaking much.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Ordered mine yesterday from local dealer in NJ. Cant wait...


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Scott M. said:


> Ordered mine yesterday from local dealer in NJ. Cant wait...


Maybe I am missing something, but I do not see what the fascination with a Cruze diesel is. Diesel, at least around me, costs about 10% more than regular gas. So, even if a Cruze diesel costs the same as a standard Cruze, it would have to get 10% better mileage. Being that it costs about $2,000 more than a standard Cruze, I just do not see the cost payback.........


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

rbtec said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but I do not see what the fascination with a Cruze diesel is. Diesel, at least around me, costs about 10% more than regular gas. So, even if a Cruze diesel costs the same as a standard Cruze, it would have to get 10% better mileage. Being that it costs about $2,000 more than a standard Cruze, I just do not see the cost payback.........


Since most run premium gas in the cruze the price difference is less than 15cents most places. Highway MPG the diesel gets 46mpg, the gas cruze 38mpg(both automatics), last I checked that is more than a 10% increase in MPG. 

I've done the math and would only save about $50 every 2,000miles or $2500 over 100,000miles. 

More power and better MPG, totally worth the extra price tag.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Since most run premium gas in the cruze the price difference is less than 15cents most places. Highway MPG the diesel gets 46mpg, the gas cruze 38mpg(both automatics), last I checked that is more than a 10% increase in MPG.
> 
> I've done the math and would only save about $50 every 2,000miles or $2500 over 100,000miles.
> 
> More power and better MPG, totally worth the extra price tag.


Exactly. At my last Cruze fillup, premium was $4.139 and diesel was $ 4.079. I just filled my dad's truck up yesterday and it was $4.199, but at BP instead of Shell.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Am sunlinefan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ha ha ,,,,,,,,,,,,,but seriously this car could actually bring down the prices at the pump for reg. Unleaded ... we need more TDI's roaming the byways


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd rather get an eco with a tune, not completely sold on the diesel yet.

But yeah, you should have stalked him down for some input.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm sold on the Diesel. 280 lbft torque max? Which means that the axles, trans and a whole host of other stuff is beefy in the drivetrain. If you've ever driven a trifecta tuned cruze. This has about 70-90 more lbft of torque. That's complete madness for this car. And the fact that a Diesel engine will far outlast a gas engine. Then GM is offering free maintenance with it. 

I'll agree it's about $5,000 more than my Eco. But it's also got leather and a sunroof standard. Which would easily add $2,000 to any cruze. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> I'm sold on the Diesel. 280 lbft torque max? Which means that the axles, trans and a whole host of other stuff is beefy in the drivetrain.


With the 8seconds of overboost it has 280lb-ft, normally its 258lb-ft. However I can't think of many instances where I ever have to get on the throttle for more than 8 seconds so this overboost is very interesting. The first time I read about the overboost feature I thought why did they not include this with the cruze 1.4T? If one can tune for more power then surely GM could give me 8seconds worth of "tune". 

Fast forward a few months and I see the new Ford 1.0L 3cylinder ecoboost engine also has this overboost feature. This engine makes 123HP and 125 lb-ft of torque, with overboost it matches the cruze 1.4T 148lb-ft of torque. Pretty impressive with 1 less cylinder and almost a half a liter smaller engine than the cruze 1.4T.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

1 liter?! 3 Cyl? That is very impressive to match our 1.4T. But i can only imagine the reliability of that is probably very bad.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> 1 liter?! 3 Cyl? That is very impressive to match our 1.4T. But i can only imagine the reliability of that is probably very bad.


Why? Not if it was built from the ground-up to handle that level of boost like the 1.4T.

This isn't the 80's anymore, and manufacturers aren't just slapping turbos on naturally aspirated engines and hoping they hold together.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah your right... I guess time will tell


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does the diesel Cruze have the option of push button start?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Does the diesel Cruze have the option of push button start?


I don't know for sure, but all 2LT cars its optional and I have seen numerous references to the diesel being equal to the 2LT options wise.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> 1 liter?! 3 Cyl? That is very impressive to match our 1.4T. But i can only imagine the reliability of that is probably very bad.


You guys may not know but about 20 years ago F1 cars were getting 1200hp from a 1.5 liter V6 turbo engine at about 18,000 rpm, and they ran flat out for 2 hours.

Also you can't get me out of my diesel and into a petrol car again. The extra cost is worth it in sheer driving pleasure AT and all.


----------

